# Головная боль у ребенка 10 лет, ВСД?



## irina9 (8 Июн 2015)

Периодически жалобы на головные боли. Наблюдаемся у невролога 1 год.
Диагноз ДФВ межпозвоночного диска L4-L5 3 мм (МРТ). Назначили глицин, рекомендации бассейн, ограничить физ.нагрузку, связанную с любыми прыжками.
Возникла сильная головная боль ночью, от лба до затылка, голова тяжелая, пульсирующий звук в голове, трудно дышать, жарко на прикосновения руками.
Осмотр врача скорой живот, горло, легкие, давление, температура, все в норме. Не солнечный удар (несколько дней стоит жара), не тошнит, нагрузки учебной и спортивной нет, травм головы нет. Обезболивающий укол анальгина + глицин под язык, через час нормальный, голодный ребенок. Предварительный диагноз ВСД, консультация невролога. С чем может быть связано возникновение такой головной боли, какие возможны диагнозы? На каком обследовании настаивать? Как действовать при повторении ситуации (таблетки  и т.д)?


----------



## La murr (8 Июн 2015)

*irina9*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## irina9 (9 Июн 2015)

Снимков нет. Невролог поликлиники отправляет в больницу и не дает никаких рекомендаций. Для начала хочется понять, какое обследование возможно и как облегчить боль в случае возникновения резкой боли.

*La murr*,  *не получилось отправить ссылку врачу на сайте, как *это сделать. В подписку врача добавила


----------



## La murr (9 Июн 2015)

irina9 написал(а):


> *La murr*, *не получилось отправить ссылку врачу на сайте, как *это сделать.


Посмотрите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20090/page-20#post-232654


----------



## irina9 (17 Июн 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Посмотрите, пожалуйста - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20090/page-20#post-232654


К сожалению, нет возможности отправить сообщение врачу ylianovich. Не доступно отправить сообщение.


----------



## La murr (17 Июн 2015)

irina9 написал(а):


> К сожалению, нет возможности отправить сообщение врачу ylianovich. Не доступно отправить сообщение.


Думаю, доктор ограничил возможность переписки...


----------

